# Recovery? Parvo!!!



## Denver Pass (Nov 9, 2008)

We found out yesterday that our 7 week old Bluetick has Parvo. We are doing all we know to do, and all the vet knows to do. I was wondering if any of ya'll have any tips for me. I have never delt with this virus before and we are kind of in the dark. 
We are doing the following.
Clavamox twice daily (strong antibiotic)
Pedialyte every 15 to 30 mins 6cc's
Cerenia twice daily (vomit prevention)
He will not eat ANYTHING!
Vet said no water.
Any tips at all would be dearly appriciated. He's barely moving around but still has enough life left to fight me when I give him his medication.
I'm also conserned that when he does finally recover, will he be his normal self or will this hold him back for the rest of his life?
We are people who greatly love our hounds and would do everything in our power to help them.
Thank You All,


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm sorry, I have no experience with this, but I wish you and your puppy the best. He is really beautiful.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We've had this issue on the forum a number of times. I would get in touch with the vet first thing in the morning and ask him to look into using the human drug Tamiflu as some members have had great success with it. Being a biochemist and having sold a competing drug to Tamiflu, these drugs have to be started within the first 2-3 days of the illness. The inhibit the replication of the virus. Fewer virus particles = better chance for recovery.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_oseltamivir.html

Keep us posted.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Poor little guy. I wish him the best. I don't know very much about Parvo, but I have had some success with tempting sick pets to eat with chicken or turkey baby food. If you heat it a bit, very few pets can resist. You can even water it down and give it to them like medicine if they really won't eat it. Ask your vet about anything else you can give him......Ensure or IV nutrition or whatever. He needs to keep his strength up. 

If you do a search on Google, you can find some info about treating Parvo with Tamiflu. I don't know if it's too late for that---it's mostly used in the very earliest stages of the disease---but it's worth looking into, at least.

There are a few members on here with dogs that survived Parvo. It seems they generally go on to lead normal lives after recovery.


----------



## Denver Pass (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your help! I'm just smooth wore out and have to get some sleep. It's been a LONG day, i'm gonna get up periodicly trough the night to tend to him. I sure hope he's with us in the morning. I asked my vet about Tamiflu and his experiences with the drug were unsucessful and didn't see it as even an option worth trying. I know there are some people who say it works and some say it dosn't but I trust my vet and pray for the best. I don't want to start a big conterversy over Tamiflu!
Keep us in your prayers. 
Thank Ya'll


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, Tamiflu is relatively inexpensive and does no harm, so it's usually worth a try, even if it doesn't do any good......every option should be exhausted when it comes to Parvo. 

Just keep your baby hydrated---that's the most important thing at this point. Parvo is just a pain to deal with, from what I've read.


----------



## lazzara8478 (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh no!! Parvo is such a nasty illness. When I was younger I had a pup who had gotten Parvo. We ended up leaving her at the vet for a couple weeks. it was exspensive but she pulled through it. its dicey but they can recover. I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I have no experience with Parvo.

I will keep you furbaby in my thoughts and prayers. Many ((hugs)) for you.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

My German Shepherd surviced parvo. He was in the E-Vet for 7 days straight so it sounds like he had a worse case than your adorable little puppy.

The one thing I will say is that it will take a smidge of work to make sure your dog has a normal life after parvo. Just socialize! My dog didnt get his full shot series until 5-6 months, and he never met any other dogs but our own. He is fine now at 1 1/2, but I wish I had a chance to socialize him earlier on.

He suffers no psychological affects that I am aware of. he is a happy boy and he loves life!

Best of luck to you and your puppy, please keep us posted


----------



## Denver Pass (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for all your prayers and advice. After a long night Nanner is still alive and I think he might feel just a hair better. We'll see how the day goes.
God Bless


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Tami Flu 
talk to your vet about tami flu


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

You should talk to your vet about force feeding. It is important to keep the pup's body as strong as possible so he can fight the virus. In severe cases, IV fluids may be necessary. if he seems even a little worse, call the vet. Good luck!


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

I wish you all the good fortune in the world and hope your pup feels better soon.


----------



## whisper30 (Nov 11, 2008)

Denver, Thanks for sharing the pic, he looks so adorable!!
Here is a pic of Cupid, taken saturday before I knew he was sick.


<a href="http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j247/mysticwhisper/?action=view&current=2008-11-08-38447.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j247/mysticwhisper/2008-11-08-38447.jpg" border="0" alt="Cupid"></a>

Denver, Thanks for sharing the pic, he looks so adorable!!
Here is a pic of Cupid, taken saturday before I knew he was sick.


http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j247/mysticwhisper/2008-11-08-38447.jpg

oops, sorry for the double, was trying to edit. i'll eventually get the hang of this forum lol.

best wishes,
kristi


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

This is Cupid: (whisper30's pup)


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Denver Pass said:


> Thanks for all your prayers and advice. After a long night Nanner is still alive and I think he might feel just a hair better. We'll see how the day goes.
> God Bless


Thanks for the update. I will continue to keep Nanner in my thoughts and prayers. 

I second the force feeding, he needs all the nourishment he can get. Talk to your vet about it.


----------



## Denver Pass (Nov 9, 2008)

cute dog whisper, hope he's still showing signs of recovery.

Force Feeding.... I thought about maybe giving him some baby food but the doc seemed to think Pedialyte would be enough for now.
thank ya'll and keep the advice coming.


----------



## whisper30 (Nov 11, 2008)

Much thanks Bear 

He is Denver. Actually he's a whole lot more perky and alert, he's eating well and still drinking every now and then, but now i'm concerned becaused he hasn't had a bowel movement all day and the vet is closed. He's peed alot today so no worries there. He hasn't thrown up since early last night He seems normal now except for not going


----------



## whisper30 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, he finally went this morning... no more diarreah!!!! Looks like he has this beat I'm waiting for him to 'go' again to see if his stools still look normal. How is your little guy doing Denver? You guys have been in my thoughts since I read that he has it and been praying for you guys and checking for updates on him daily.

Much Love and Light sent your way,
Kristi


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Denver, a kitten I was fostering came down with panleuk (I know, Nanner is a dog, he has parvo and not panleuk... same sort of issues though). He was under 2 pounds and had a temperature of 105.8 when I started treating him. I was told he had very little hope for survival. I gave him sub-q fluids a few times a day, an anti-vomiting shot every 6 hours, pennicillin and vitamin B injection every day, and I force fed him a/d (perscription food) watered down with unflavored pedialyte, a few cc's at a time, every like 2 to 3 hours. He made a full recovery within a week and a half!

I just thought I would give you some ideas and hope for your little boy. Good Luck!!


----------



## Denver Pass (Nov 9, 2008)

Well he seems to be doing much better today. first thing this morning he ate. doc told me not to let him eat too much though. i'll give a more informed letter later, i'm kind of in a hurry. sorry
THANK YOU ALL


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Denver Pass said:


> Well he seems to be doing much better today. first thing this morning he ate. doc told me not to let him eat too much though. i'll give a more informed letter later, i'm kind of in a hurry. sorry
> THANK YOU ALL


Your update sounds promising. Sending more positive thoughts for a continued recovery.


----------



## Jumpshorsez (Jul 26, 2008)

I work at a vet and know how hard Parvo is, I'm sorry you're having to go through this. It's great that he's eating though! See if you can get some a/d from science diet; that's what we give to animals that don't feel like eating and it works most of the time. Keep a close watch on him as it can go downhill quickly, and be sure you have the number of an e-vet handy. I had to bring my puppy up to work at 10:30 one night when he had parvo.


----------



## dahuibra (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an 8 week year old 7lbs goldendoodle we just received from the breeder on thursday, we picked him up at the airport (St. Louis to Norfolk, VA). He was tired from the long trip, expected. On friday, he vomitted what looked like to be some roundworms, took him into the vet on saturday and was given some deworming meds, on Sunday it turned to diarrhea, took him to the animal vet hospital emergency room and he was tested or parvo, said he was not good, wanted $1300 up front, no negotiation, no half now. Took him home and started fluid therapy, oral pedialyte and several enemas, he was keeping hydrated. Took him to the vet on monday and was given iv fluids and also taught us how to give subQ fluids. The frequent vomiting and diarrhea persist, mostly with bloody diarrhea. Tuesday, still lethargic but had a few active and curious moving around fairly hydrated. Temps were table around 101-102. He spiked a fever last night at 104, not doing as well in hydration, took him to the vet, they started on IV fluids and continued with his antibiotics (receiving since monday). Got labs back today and his white blood cell count as a very low 300. The vet calls and recommends euthanasia, He says he has never seen a puppy with these results survive and he is suffering. In my heart this puppy has been fighting it for 4 days and I don't want to give up on him. We thought he was not going to make it through the night with home care and he did, I said continue with the supportive therapy. Unfortunately, we are not there to be with him as were during the last few days, now he's alone, i fear he wont make it through the night, but I did not give up on him no matter how bad the indicators and prognosis the vet had. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## kritterkare (Aug 18, 2009)

you can also try giving him pepto this will help his stomach my boxer berfore he pssed away had parvo when he was a puppy it took a couple of weekes but recovered well just gie him time


----------

